# My new 942!!



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK I got my 942 up and running Monday night. I love this thing. The picture quality of SD is as expected not great but as good as my old receiver. The quality of HBOHD and SHOWHD is Great. I am very happy with the OTA HD recording quality. The 942 is very close to the quality of my built in sony HD receiver. I recorded "The Office" this week and playback quality is beautiful. I do have one request.

Does anyone know if it is possible to name a program that is recorded OTA? My sony tuner shows that names of the shows but the 942 does not. The only name the dish gives the show is "Digital Service". I would like to be able to archive a few shows with their names to make them easy to find.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

You must be refering to a OTA recording and you dont subscribe to your locals through E*.

If you did subsribe to locals (4.99) you would get guide infor for you OTA and your DVR events would have names. 

Yes...its a 'scam' (i.e. business decision to make more money) that E* does this to 942 owners but not to 811 owners but if you dont like it you dont have to do it.

P.S. Just in case you do already subscribe to E* locals you simply need to turn this feature own.


----------



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

When you say subscribe to locals do you mean that local would come through the Dish? I get all my locals through my Over the Air antenna. I was told when I activated my 942 that I would be charged a $4.99 DVR fee. How do you activate the menu if it is available?

Thanks, Woodo


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Woodo68 said:


> When you say subscribe to locals do you mean that local would come through the Dish? I get all my locals through my Over the Air antenna. I was told when I activated my 942 that I would be charged a $4.99 DVR fee. How do you activate the menu if it is available?
> 
> Thanks, Woodo


In addition to the $4.99 DVR fee, there is a $4.99 fee to receive 'satellite locals.' Those are local channels over satellite, which you then turn off (leave in the high 9000's). That is the price for receiving guide information for local channels. Like paradox-sj said: a business decision on E*'s part that feels like a wasted investment ('scam') to those of us who have perfectly good OTA locals.

Your recordings will then all have names.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> Yes...its a 'scam' (i.e. business decision to make more money)


Scam??? Please. No one is being deceived and cheated out of their money. A business decision to make money doesn't equal "scam". Dish made a decision to bring it more income for whatever reason. You may not like it, but it's up front and Dish isn't trying to cheat you out of your money. If you don't want to pay, you don't get the service. If you don't like the situation, cancel Dish and go with another provider. It's not a scam. It's a business decision.


----------



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

The program data is sent out over the air. My Sony TV has all the program tiltles listed. Dish is clearly blocking the listings. 

Woodo


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Woodo68 said:


> The program data is sent out over the air. My Sony TV has all the program tiltles listed. Dish is clearly blocking the listings.
> 
> Woodo


ok, 'scam' is a harsh word, but listings are available through TV Guide on screen and through PSIP in some markets. To pay for satellite locals when the picture is lousey and not needed only to get the guide data is a waste, but I am doing so because I want the guide data. But then again, it is incomplete (less complete than Sony provides through TVGOS for free), so...

Yes, it is not a hidden cost for a reasonably sophisticated user, but does that make it right?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Scam??? Please. No one is being deceived and cheated out of their money. A business decision to make money doesn't equal "scam". Dish made a decision to bring it more income for whatever reason. You may not like it, but it's up front and Dish isn't trying to cheat you out of your money. If you don't want to pay, you don't get the service. If you don't like the situation, cancel Dish and go with another provider. It's not a scam. It's a business decision.


I see you missed the point/meaning of a word put in quotes. Please read what Zypher said as he got it: a business decision on E*'s part that feels like a wasted investment ('scam') to those of us who have perfectly good OTA locals.

Thank you for your time and I am sorry for your missunderstanding.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

At first, I wanted to cancel my local channels on Dish, but after finding out about the guide data issue, I reluctantly kept them. 

BUT, Ive found that since we can only record/watch one show on HD OTA, it comes in handy to record on the SD locals. 

For example, on Sunday nights at 8pm ct, I record Family Guy on sd FOX local while watching Desperate Housewives on the HD OTA and recording Rome on HBO HD. 

It works out great!


----------

